# Seekarte Greifswalder Bodden



## Klausi2000 (14. August 2005)

Moin,

ich hab im Netz eine Seekarte des Greifswalder Bodden gefunden ... vielleicht kann die noch jemadn außer uns gebrauchen ... :g

Hier der Link:http://www.wassersport-im-bodden.de/v2/pcs/bilder/karten/gesamt_zweifarb_schrift8pt.jpg

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Esox2.0 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Seekarte Greifswalder Bodden*

Du das geht nicht der link haut nicht hin |wavey:


----------



## SpinnerFreund (20. März 2011)

*AW: Seekarte Greifswalder Bodden*



Esox2.0 schrieb:


> Du das geht nicht der link haut nicht hin |wavey:



Versucht es mal mit diesem Link
#h


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. März 2011)

*AW: Seekarte Greifswalder Bodden*

Esox,
die Frage nach 6 Jahren zu stellen ist auch schon sehr optimistisch.:q

Was das Wort Seekrte betrifft - naja. Das ist ne Karte mit See drauf. Ansonsten mehr etwas um Flurnamen und Groborientierung zu lernen. Für Navigation ungeeignet.
Petri


----------

